# Caching Youtube videos



## serhat (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Guys;

I am managing 2 networks which has around 100 clients with 6 servers at the same location. 
20 of this clients are in the domain and I am using active directory for them... 

but the rest are in their homes which is located in same compound with our office...

All the servers are Windows 2003 and has diffirent roles like 2 file servers, 2 firewalls (1 for office 1 for accomodations), 1 DHCP and etc..

Internet Connection is 5 ADSL lines going through peplink to firewall servers..

Most of the internet bandwith usage is watching media from youtube.com 
And when I log the requests I noticed that most of the ppl watching same movies, vide clips and sometimes they open same videos everyday....

Is there any way to cache what ever watched from any client during last 1 week on youtube and when the request arrives to server from same or diffirent client streaming it from the server's cache if it is already watched in last 1 week?


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

that would be a proxy server for caching


----------

